# ntop consumes 100% CPU



## kondziq (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

My ntop starts to consume 100% CPU around 20-30 minutes from start. Anyone knows how to deal with that ? My logs show one error which I wrote about here: 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16740

Not sure if it's related at all though..

Help much appriciated, 

K.


----------

